# What essentials do I need for mountain biking



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

My cycle to work voucher will come through in a couple of weeks and I'm going to purchase a hardtail mtb.

I know I need a helmet for sure, but don't know which one.

Going to be trail riding mainly so what other essential kit will I need? Or kit that's highly recommend?

Cheers


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

gloves its going to be freezing, preferably padded fingers in case, mud guards


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Backpack / hydration pack dependent upon how long a ride you intend to do. I'd also carry a couple of cable ties, spare chain link , multitool with chain splitter and an inner tube.

All above more essential for trial use, than necessarily riding to work on tarmac - if the latter then consider swapping tyres to something more road friendly - chunky mtb off road tyres can be hard work on tarmac; if you buy from a good cycle shop they may even swap tyres FOC.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Helmet Bontrager Lithos done well in tests, I'm currently using a Uvex Supersonic.
Multitool- I've got a Topeak which is very good
Spare inner tubes tyre levers if none with multi tool
Eye protection - I've got Bolle 
Small hydration backpack
Small first aid kit
Mini pump
Nutrition 
Gloves
Jacket/ Trousers (windproof, waterproof)
Shoes


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

With regards to helmet, is there anything I should be looking out for, such as brands to avoid or not below a certain price point etc.

Never bought one before


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Strong legs.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Strong legs.


Not worried about strong legs but am worried about the big belly


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

a bike


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

tones61 said:


> a bike


Someone had to say it :lol:

For the helmet make sure it is comfortable, you are happy wearing it, it is properly adjusted so that it doesn't slip and has suitable ventilation. Better trying a few in a shop rather than buying online. Good to support your lbs too.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sticking plasters and a first aid kit.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

The right clothing is important too as a few mentioned above especially in this weather.

You need to layer up on top. So a base layer (like under amour thing), then a jersey and a windproof coat to keep you warm. Proper bike jerseys and jackets are longer at the back to help keep you covered when bending over on the bike. Also plenty of pockets if you need to store stuff.

On the bottom, bib shorts or bib tights. Not the most attractive thing, but they are comfortable and keep the cold out.

As someone mentioned a decent pair of gloves as your hands can get very cold quickly.

On top of that maybe a buff for around your neck.

Hope that helps.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

tones61 said:


> a bike


not that he mentioned in the first line he's going to purchase a mountain bike!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cheers guys, will look over Xmas and see if there is anything good in the sales


----------

